# New Romahome R25



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

Have just seen this rather wonderful little motorhome and really love it, designed so that it can be used as an everyday car as well as a motorhome. It is an updated version of their outlook. It is so clever and even sports a specially made bicycle rack.

The Romahome camp seems to have some really interesting and innotive products yet they never seem to be discussed on this forum. Is there a reason for this?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Dunno about a reason to not discuss them, but would like to see one if you have a link?


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

There was a guy with a brand new one of these staying near us on the Isle of Wight. He absolutely loved it, and I thought it was amazingly creative in its use of space.

Absolutely ideal for one person with a sense of adventure. That's me out then...


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

I love looking at small vans, but the huge problem for me is the cost for what you get, and I suspect many others agree, hence you rarely see them about.

I saw a lovely looking small van based on a Citroen Berlingo once, parked near us all day looking out to sea at Teignmouth.
I looked on the internet when we got home, expecting it to be considerably cheaper than our full size coachbuilt, instead I found hardly any difference in price.


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

There is not much on the website for the R25 as only just launched. But the Romahome website is

http://www.romahome.com/

I suspect one of the reason they are not cheap is that they are monocoque finish and looking at them the finish was really top notch. The R25 looks wonderful though just very slightly bigger and they have managed to put in a loo and even a hand held shower. Anyway i just love it for me on my own it would be brilliant.


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

There are pictures now

http://www.avonmotorcaravans.co.uk/new-romahomes.php?&searchTypes[]=3835

If you go to this page there is a number of pictures you can view.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Romahome R25*

 Now that is clever. 
If they can do a LHD  
worth considering.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I saw the R20 when it first was reviewed but put off by the huge rear overhang. From the photos the R25 looks similar might be a pig on the motorway.

I had an Island Plastics C15D hytop Romahome for 13 years. It was excellent and only depreciated at 5%

Would have been in the market for another IP offering ten years ago (now Romahome owned by Freeborn) but from time to time the manufacturer forget what their niche market was and produced something we didn't like. Perhaps the Mezan woke them up 

Try a search on here I got 185 hits for 'Romahome' also there is some discussion of the R25 here Small Motorhome website


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> I saw the R20 when it first was reviewed but put off by the huge rear overhang. From the photos the R25 looks similar might be a pig on the motorway.
> 
> I had an Island Plastics C15D hytop Romahome for 13 years. It was excellent and only depreciated at 5%
> 
> ...


Thank you Frank, I've been trying to remember the name of the van I posted about earlier - it was a Mezan. Unless they've changed base vehicles, I must have been mistaken about the Citroen bit, as it's currently built on a Peugeot chassis.

Lovely little van, but not much change from thirty thousand.
I suppose using it as your daily transport would help soften the blow though.


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

The finish put other more expensive makes to shame I think. It was wonderful.

The luton is big enought that a small child could be accomodated on an occasional basis as well! 

Yes the overhang on the small Romahomes is large but they have stood the test of time. They seem to have great brand loyalty, however I suppose the only thing is to take one for a test drive to find out.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

I would honestly buy used - they are sooo expensive new! Even the local citroen dealer up the road hates the new one he has on his forecourt because no-one wants it.

Thing is 35k would buy just about any size motorhome! So people tend to buy them! Have seen a few 'new' ones in dealers for around 25k. Still alot, but hey, 10k saving for it being sat there a while!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

mikeyv said:


> Thank you Frank, I've been trying to remember the name of the van I posted about earlier - it was a Mezan. Unless they've changed base vehicles,  I must have been mistaken about the Citroen bit, as it's currently built on a Peugeot chassis.
> 
> Lovely little van, but not much change from thirty thousand.
> I suppose using it as your daily transport would help soften the blow though.


The Citroen Berlingo/Peugeot Partner are the same vehicle (except for grille and badges) made on the same line in the same factory.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citroën_Berlingo

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peugeot_Partner


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

Of course used is best... but you can dream......and they are not avaliable yet!

Sorry but the mezan does not tick the same boxes for me as a romahome because you cannot seat more than two people... and I just like the finish better in the Romahome.


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Stanner said:


> mikeyv said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Frank, I've been trying to remember the name of the van I posted about earlier - it was a Mezan. Unless they've changed base vehicles,  I must have been mistaken about the Citroen bit, as it's currently built on a Peugeot chassis.
> ...


That might explain it, they do indeed look the same - thanks Stanner.


----------

